# Agouti & Cinnamon



## hyshqa

Courtesy of Mr Dave Safe, these are the mice I have the privilege of using as my foundation stock:

A very handsome cinnamon buck


















And two gorgeous agouti does


















Very very happy with these three, and so excited to be getting started with exhibition breeding!


----------



## Anne

wow they are very dark :shock: 
Why dont mine look like that  :roll: :lol:


----------



## SarahC

fabulous,congrats.


----------



## laoshu

stunning mice


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

wow that buck made my jaw drop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoocrewmice

Agghhhh! They are AMAZING! (drool)


----------



## Loganberry

They are lovely - an excellent start to your showing career! Good luck with them.


----------



## hyshqa

Thank you everyone


----------



## The Boggit keeper

They are beautiful ! I especially love the Doe in the bottom pic :mrgreen: sorry-I can't help myself :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Dave has given you some outstanding foundation stock there so don't mess them up-no pressure!!


----------



## hyshqa

Seawatch Stud said:


> Dave has given you some outstanding foundation stock there so don't mess them up-no pressure!!


This actually IS something I'm feeling the pressure from! :? I'll only know how I'm doing once I've been breeding for a while though, fingers crossed


----------



## SarahC

hyshqa said:


> Seawatch Stud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave has given you some outstanding foundation stock there so don't mess them up-no pressure!!
> 
> 
> 
> This actually IS something I'm feeling the pressure from! :? I'll only know how I'm doing once I've been breeding for a while though, fingers crossed
Click to expand...

well I'm thrilled at all the new members,glad to have people that make the effort to participate,win or lose it's great to have such enthusiasm.


----------



## Seawatch Stud

I'm glad you feel the pressure, it means you are serious about competing. Too many newbies just like all the pretty colours. Don't stress too much though, follow the advice Dave gave you with support from others and you'll be fine. I wish you all success with your new stock. Plenty of new fanciers have won top awards in a short time.


----------



## icedmice

*Drool* Sooo turning green with envy.


----------



## hyshqa

I think I'll feel less pressure after I've bred a couple of generations. The trio I have now are all Dave's work, and in my mind so are the mice from these first litters because I've had no active involvement in the breeding yet, I'm just breeding what I've been supplied with - it feels like I'm in someone elses house and I don't want to mess it up :? Once those are of breeding age, then the real work starts and the mice will be the results of _my_ selections; _my_ mice


----------



## HMerrill73

Hi, I'm an image researcher working on a film project that involves epigenetics and agouti mice. Some of the pictures you've posted here are exactly what I'm looking for! Can you email me if you'd consider allowing us to use some of your pictures and give you credit? Please email me off-list at [email protected] Thank you! Hope to hear from you soon!


----------

